# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  BIG CLAPPER, cheerful robot, Bye Bye World  Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

bigclapper.com

youtube.com/BYEBYEWORLDCHANNEL

facebook.com/byebyeworld

twitter.com/bye_bye_world

CEO - Masato Takahashi

""BIG CLAPPER" Robot Cheers Up the World with Applause!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

"BIG CLAPPER" robot cheers up the world with applause!

Published on Jul 4, 2018




> "BIG CLAPPER" is a CLAPPING ROBOT from Japan that can Cheer up and Spread Happiness to Anyone, Anytime, Anywhere.

----------


## Airicist2

Jun 16, 2022

babyclappy.com

----------

